# Ceiling Fan = Unhealthy Drafts?



## mlj722 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello!

This may be an odd question to ask (and perhaps a stupid one to ask), but can a ceiling fan be used in the same room that my bird is in? 

I'm aware that drafts can make Cockatiels sick and give them respiratory issues, so I wanted to ask and make sure that ceiling fans are safe to use before using them and possibly risking Enzo's health.

My house can get fairly warm during the summer months, so can I use a ceiling fan to cool my room while Enzo is in it? Or do I need to cool it down while Enzo hangs out in another room for a few hours?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I've always used a fan around my birds no problem. In fact, one of my budgies sits in front of one because he is old and has heat sensitivities in the summertime. 

Now, if the bird is wet and you crank up a fan or open a breezy window, that could be not as good, but in general, I've had no problems with it


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The ceiling fan in my bird room runs 24/7 during the summer with no problems. I even built a cage around it so I could run it while the birds were out. 

Birds aren't as sensitive to drafts as some people will tell you. They have to live with the wind in the wild and can deal with it. Constant cold air blowing on your bird isn't a good thing, so don't keep your bird right in front of the air conditioner. But air that's simply moving without being particularly cold isn't a problem.

I don't remember how I managed to survive before I built this lol.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

tielfan said:


> The ceiling fan in my bird room runs 24/7 during the summer with no problems. I even built a cage around it so I could run it while the birds were out.
> 
> I don't remember how I managed to survive before I built this lol.


Love the cage! We only run our ceiling fan when Joey is in his cage, which generally means when he goes to bed. We have air conditioning, but there are days we don't quite need it.


----------

